# Rit Dye To Stain Plywood



## drfrancov

Anybody used Rit Dye to stain plywood? Liquid or powder. I found this info from their website:

http://www.ritdye.com/dyeing-techniques/wood-wicker

Any recipes you can share? BTW, ho about food dye?

I want bright basic colors (red, green, yellow, etc) for the kids.

Can you apply wipe on poly once done?

Thanks


----------



## Hrawk

Some plywood will be a pain to dye as the glue used can reject the dye.

Others will soak it up like a sponge.

Hey, at the price of ply, experiment. Plenty of people have had great results using a whole wide range of dies.

We use the following dyes at my local woodturning club with awesome results:

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/dye.html


----------



## drfrancov

Look, I found this as well:

http://www.100directions.com/staining-wood-with-rit-dye/


----------



## Hrawk

Fabric dye can be great, especially the pigment based ones. A nice solid colour that can then be sealed with a top coat of something clear.


----------



## drfrancov

But I read is will fade over time or if exposed to light. Anybody ever tried food coloring? How about leather dye?


----------



## Hrawk

Ink based dyes/stains will always fade the quickest.

If you want it to last, use a pigment based stain and make sure your top coat has a high level of UV protection. I recommend a marine varnish.


----------



## drfrancov

So I found this webpage:

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/Garchive01/3_27colorants.html

Here they say to use food dye 1 part to 5-6 parts of water. I am going for it. I am also planning to finish with Helmans Spar Urethane and if it eventually fades away, it will be a good excuse to build a new one!


----------



## drfrancov

Here is a nice example based on the prior link:

http://blog.innerchildcrochet.com/2011/04/adding-color-to-wooden-toys/

I know it is kids stuff, but that's why I am doing this!


----------



## Hrawk

The best part about that method is that when you add your clear top coat, it really makes the colours spring to life.


----------



## Devoman

Hrawk said:


> The best part about that method is that when you add your clear top coat, it really makes the colours spring to life.


Yep!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I think that UV would fade steel over time!







-- Tex


----------



## drfrancov

I did test some red food dye on a scrap piece of plywood. I mixed 1/2 tsp of water with 8 drops of dya and applied with a brush. I did it las night and today it is dry and looking great! Vibrant color. I will now build a slingshot and try it as a stain!


----------



## drfrancov

Just finished my 1st food color died slingshot. I mixed 1/2 teaspoon water with 12 drops of blue color. It looks kind of greenish/blue to me. After it dried, I sanded with 400 grit to remove the raised grain. After that 4 coats of salad bowl finish. I am thinking about using Johnson's floor wax, 2 layers as I like the feel of it. Obviously this is 3/4 plywood (construction grade, see the imperfections?). I have another one that I died with the scarlet red ritz dye. I am still finishing it, I will post pics within the next week.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

That's pretty rad! I'm awaiting the pictures of the red one, because I'm making a red shooter for a friend, and I was planning on painting it as I've done before. But if this maintains the character of the wood, I'd much rather do it this way! Red is the hardest colour to get while baking and stuff, so that's why I'm so curious about how it will look on wood.

-Bob


----------



## drfrancov

The red one is died with Ritz. I do have a plywood scrap that I died with the red food coloring, I will find it and post a picture of it later!


----------



## drfrancov

Here is the scrap I dyed (not died, OMG see prior post!) with the red food coloring. 8 drops with 1/2 teaspoon of water. Applied with soft brush. As you can see the color is very bright, almost kid like. No wonder they use it for kids toys. My goal with the plywood is to get rid of the pale pine color it has. Add some spice with the color so it doesn't have to be perfect like paint. Plus I like to see the grain and layers. I hope it helps you:


----------



## Hrawk

drfrancov said:


> My goal with the plywood is to get rid of the pale pine color it has.


Mission accomplished, it looks great!


----------



## drfrancov

Hrawk said:


> My goal with the plywood is to get rid of the pale pine color it has.


Mission accomplished, it looks great!
[/quote]

Thanks Hwrak! BTW, I have been experimenting with the Rit dye. I found this post:

http://www.silverfishlongboarding.com/forum/longboard-board-building-q-discussions/182246-rit-dye-artisan-stain-info.html

Problem is that he doesn't give proportions. Then I found this one on the Rit website:

http://www.ritdye.com/dyeing-techniques/tips-success

Tried those proportions but it diluted the color too much. So I added more dye and eventually looked ok. Just finished staining the test plywood pieces. I ended up mixing the whole bottle with a little vinegar and a little more clear dawn dishwasher liquid. I let it sit for 10 minutes then wiped excess (like a traditional wood stain). I will post pics tomorrow when they dry. Hope someone finds this info useful!

BTW, the Rit website says to heat a mix of liquid dye + water but I am trying to avoid that by mixing a cold potion that has Rit dye as the base. If anyone has any suggestions, please chime in!


----------



## drfrancov

So here is an update on this slingshot:

























I was wondering if anybody else connects his tubes this way? Why does the TB yellow tube feels so much harder to pull than the TBGold bands?


----------



## Hrawk

Yep that's how I attach my tubes, sans the protector tube.

What dimensions, number of bands of Gold are you comparing it to ?

In your above pics, you only seem to be using a fairly thin cut of Gold.


----------



## drfrancov

I am asking to compare yellow tube with 5/8 (15mm) non tapered TBG.


----------



## Hrawk

Take a look at the below chart.

Where you are using 100% of the Yellow, You are only using approx 10% of the Gold's strength.

_(Thera tube has the same pull weight as the flats when used at full width)_

_







_


----------



## drfrancov

That makes a lot of sense! Duh, I should've thought about it. Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## inkspot

Thank for sharing this, I work alot in marine ply and have been looking for a way to color it,been experimenting with min wax woodstains,but so far have not liked the results,so this may be the answer. Time to do some more testing.Also thinking about testing gel stains.


----------



## drfrancov

Inkspot, you are welcome. I have continued experimenting and what appears to be the right mix for the Rit Dye is:

- 2 parts of Rit Dye.
- 1 part of denatured alcohol, I have read posts using acetone, but I didn't have any. I tried white vinegar but it didn't work for me (plus is smells)
- 1 part of clear dawn clear dish washing liquid.

This creates a mix that can be applied directly without any mixing. It produces very nice colors. My next 2 slingshots are gonna be stained this way. The color is rich and bright (tried with blue dye). I compared it to rit dye directly applied from the bottom and this mix does better than 2 layers applied directly. I am hoping to achieve full color in one step (I am lazy and have little patience to recoat). I hope this helps others too. If you try it and it works let me know. If you end up changing it please post so the rest of us can learn. BTW, I don't know if this works ok for both dark and light colors, I have 7 bottles of different colors to try! We will see.


----------



## drfrancov

drfrancov said:


> Inkspot, you are welcome. I have continued experimenting and what appears to be the right mix for the Rit Dye is:
> 
> - 2 parts of Rit Dye.
> - 1 part of denatured alcohol, I have read posts using acetone, but I didn't have any. I tried white vinegar but it didn't work for me (plus is smells)
> - 1 part of clear dawn clear dish washing liquid.
> 
> This creates a mix that can be applied directly without any mixing. It produces very nice colors. My next 2 slingshots are gonna be stained this way. The color is rich and bright (tried with blue dye). I compared it to rit dye directly applied from the bottom and this mix does better than 2 layers applied directly. I am hoping to achieve full color in one step (I am lazy and have little patience to recoat). I hope this helps others too. If you try it and it works let me know. If you end up changing it please post so the rest of us can learn. BTW, I don't know if this works ok for both dark and light colors, I have 7 bottles of different colors to try! We will see.


This creates a mix that can be applied directly without any HEATING.


----------



## drfrancov

The other thing I have found some folks use to give color is writing grade inks. But I am not familiar with that process.


----------



## JLM

Beautiful, rich colors! Thanks for the recipe! Been thinking about dying a natural. I have been amassing quite the stockpile of forks on my walks with my wife in the woods. Sheis a great spotter! She is now tying all my pouches and doing the wax finish in all of the forks my son and I have been making! It has become quite the family affair! We might add color application to her repertoire in the near future! Great stuff- thanks!


----------



## drfrancov

I have tried this with the navy blue and the red dye...it might need some tinkering for other colors...probably more denatured alcohol, some recipes online called for 1 to 2 parts of it...If you try it, use scraps firts and let us know of your results.


----------



## Knoll

Yet another grandkids-friendly post!


----------



## drfrancov

Here are 2 slingshots finished with Rit Dye. The red one was finished with the mix of vinegar, scarlet red dye and dishwashing soap. The green one is kelly green, denatured alcohol and dishwashing soap combination. I applied the mix and let it sit for 15 minutes then rub with a cloth to remove excess. As you can see, when you sand you do loose some color but I love that look. Finish is Pratt & Lambert Varmor Gloss. I think the mix with denatured alcohol works so much better. Hope you like them:

















































They are both 3/4inch construction grade plywood. Next step is to work on palm swells. The green one is for my daughter. The red one for a buddy of mine.


----------



## inkspot

Thanks drfrancov just started cutting five new frames to day but got interupted so will be back at it tomorrow,so when I get them to the finish stage will be giving that formula a try after I've tested it on some scrape peices I got laying around.Might take a few day but will post the finding here.


----------



## drfrancov

Inkspot,

I used this mix:

2 parts Rit Dye
1 part denatured alcohol
0.5 part clear Dawn dishwashing soap

Apply and let it soak for 15 min. Wipe excess and rub stain. Let it dry and sand lightly. Apply finish of choice.

I am very happy with these results. It makes plywood look so much nicer. Stained but not painted.


----------



## Hrawk

I'm loving this thread.

I wonder though, what part does the dishwashing liquid play in the process?


----------



## drfrancov

I am not sure what does the dishwashing soap does...I read on the internet that it reduces surface tension and improves flow...but it works!


----------



## drfrancov

Here is the one I am currently working on:









































It is going to be for my son. Same mix: 2 parts dye, 1 part denatured alcohol and 0.5 dishwashing soap (see pics for questions about what I use). Everything mixed with pippetes and used cold. No heating, minimal mess. Apply, let is soak for 15 min then dry/rub excess. Dry overnight (although in 3 hours it feels dry) and after that apply the rub ons then finish!

I hope this pics help someone trying to do the something similar. I know this thread doesn't generate a lot of follow up posts, but it is ok. Looks like most builders here laminate solid wood so there is no need for "make up". I like my 3/4 construction grade plywood and if it has color it is even nicer! Any questions, just fire away...BTW, yes I am addicted to building slingshots already! Next one is going to be pink (for my daughter's bff).


----------



## drfrancov

So here is how the orange ss looks:

















































This one if for my boy. He picked up the color and the dog theme. This is the color I have liked the best so far. I actually didn't sand after staining. I applied the first layer of the Pratt & Lambert Varmor Gloss with a rag, Then lightly sanded with 400 and applied the 2nd layer with a brush. 3 and 4 layers with a brush and 400 in between. Might be done now or get 1 extra layer tomorrow.

Hope somebody likes it!


----------



## flipgun

I have a few that I have used food coloring and paste watercolors


----------

